# Show us your turtles!



## Pinoy (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Seeing as the old thread got closed and I recently got some turtles, I thought I'd start this up 

Here are our two long necks


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gorgeous Pinoy. Love the expressions lol. Their eyes are so comical. Good idea for a thread too!


----------



## mummabear (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Bananapeel  

Mummabear! That albino is awesome. have you had any difficulties with that one? 
What are those other ones?! 
They look very cool


----------



## Reptilez123 (Mar 8, 2013)

the first 2 are my turtles the pic is when we first got them


----------



## mummabear (Mar 8, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Thanks Bananapeel
> 
> Mummabear! That albino is awesome. have you had any difficulties with that one?
> What are those other ones?!
> They look very cool



I have only had them for a very short time and the 2 albinos (male and female) are very healthy looking animals. They are a bit unco when grabbing food but they feed well. I'm not really sure what mutations the big girl in the second picture is. As far as i know she is one of a kind. I'm calling her a Harlequin. The 2 little ones I imagine would be leucistic. They are all Emydura macquarii macquarii so fun times ahead.


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 8, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Here are our two long necks



They are so cute!!!! Love those faces!!!!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 8, 2013)

lovely animals  Great thread! Wish I had space for some turtles


----------

